
Pro Forma After a SAFE Round - startupcounsel
Our client did a SAFE round using the earlier, pre-money forms of SAFE from YC. I&#x27;m now trying to model a pro forma for a Series A financing, but struggling with the calculations. Specifically, under the SAFE, the post-money equity plan increase counts as outstanding for purposes of applying the cap in the SAFE. However, when I try to allot for that feature, I seem to get a circular calculation in excel whether the Series A uses a fixed pre-money or a fixed post-money. Can someone walk me through this or provide a sample pro forma in excel that accounts for converting SAFEs using the cap (not the discount) feature? Thanks.
======
nivertech
Try Angelcalc:

[https://angelcalc.com/](https://angelcalc.com/)

